# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesseling (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesseling

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Lewenborg, Groningen

Adres: Kajuit 438, Groningen

Website: www.huisartsenlewenborg.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesseling*

----------

